# Defensive Accuracy: Can You Keep Your Shots On an 8.5×11″ Piece of Paper?



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/d...-keep-your-shots-on-an-8-5x11-piece-of-paper/


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

TTAG reminds me of USA Today. 

GW


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I use photocopied targets. All of my targets are that size on every range trip


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> I use photocopied targets. All of my targets are that size on every range trip


Any of them have Hanoi Jane on them?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, just a black and white target. I like the ones I use because the inside area is white, instead of black. It is easier to use at an indoor range. The outer circles are black.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I use 6" paper plates, that I have put a 1" color sticker in the middle, usually green or orange.


----------

